# dedacciai, how knows about them ??



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

*dedacciai, who knows about them ??*

There was a bike expo in montreal and dedacciai was there. They make some incredible bike, but how do they perform ?


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Wadl said:


> There was a bike expo in montreal and dedacciai was there. They make some incredible bike, but how do they perform ?


They are a very well established tube maker from Italy which is now also producing frames. They used to provide tubes for top frame bicycle companies as well as custom builders. Don't know about their carbon products, but their steel and aluminum tubing was considered equal to reynolds and columbus.

They are a very well established company with a lot of history


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

They're also part of the same company that makes Deda parts: stems, bars, tape, etc.


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

*Dedacciai*

I just had a Guerciotti Frame sent to me from Italy. It is made by Dedacciai and sold as the Scuro RS. The frame is a 52cm top tube and weighs in at 1.47Kg including fork, headset and top cap. It is the same frame ridden by Scarponi when he was riding for Androni Giocattoli Team in 2009. My frame is very stiff and quick due to the Geometry. I own several bike (Bianchi EV-4), Cannondale Caad 8, and a Bianchi TT Bike as well as my original Racing bike, a steel Coppi Campionissimo from the 70's. The Guerciotti (Scuro) is one of the quickest handling frame I have ever owned so it makes an excellent crit frame if you race. I rode a friend’s Colnago M-10 who is also 1.6 m tall as I am for comparison and I could not tell the difference between the two. I ride in the local mountains and as a climbing Bike, it is excellent and very stable while descending due to the frames stiffness.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

If you had to choose between a look 965 (saw a black one at the same bike expo and.. my god they look good !!) and a dedacciai, which one would you choose ?  (I'm just dreaming here... hehe)


----------



## hecbom (Jul 5, 2005)

Wadl That is a difficult question to answer. I have a friend who rides a Look full Campagnolo equiped. I also ride with an older gentleman who has a Time and I have to say both are beatifull Bikes. However the Guerciotti is just as nice as the Look and Times not because I own a Guerciotti but the details in the paint, carbom finish and very important, dropouts both fork and rear are excellent on the Dedacciai. I guess it would come down to preferences in riding style and finish. I don't think you would go wrong with either frame in my opinion. Hope that helps!


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

damit.. I forgot about the time too !!! LOL


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Ribble sells the scuro rs frameset under their label for about $1150. It's the exact same frame (actually about 80 grams less paint). I have one - very nice frame. I'd classify it as more of a stage race frame. An Italian magazine that does tests on frame stiffness showed it scores around the same as most top end frames but not super stiff like a cervelo soloist (which is fine re comfort for long rides). I agree with the comment about quick handling, but it's not twitchy. It does have an integrated seatpost (good and bad) and a tapered head tube (good in my view, particularly in larges sizes). They are made in the same factory as Pinarello and appear to share similar technology (anti-wrinkle process).


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your input !!!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Ridley's Compact had hydroformed Dedacciai tubing in 2005. I'm not sure if that was kept up until today's model Compact. But if it's still using that tubing then my Boreas should too, and at that I guess I can tell you it's nice?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I rode a nice titanium Dedacciai K-19 Titanium bike last year that really pushed me into buying a titanium bike.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I dunno how it rides, but if I had more money than I knew what to do with it, I'd definitely get a Dedacciai Temerario just because it looks wicked! Then I'd park it next to my Cipollini RB1000 and Carrera Phibra...  (just to clarify, I don't have any of those 3 bikes except in my fevered imagination)

But as it is, I'll just have to settle for riding my Time RXRS. It's right next to my desk here as I rode it into work today... hehehe...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

If you are feeling patriotic Marinoni sells the Deda Scuro rebranded as a Marinoni.


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

FWIW, I've got a 2008 Kona Zing Deluxe that's built on a Deda Nero Corsa frame...it came with a decal on the BB shell that says 'Made in Taiwan'. 

I'm not sure whether this means that the bike was 'assembled in Taiwan' or that the frame was made in Taiwan, then shipped to Deda in Italy for the >50% additional 'value add' that entitles it to be branded as Italian made.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

laffeaux said:


> They're also part of the same company that makes Deda parts: stems, bars, tape, etc.


They don't make any of those things. They outsource to Taiwan.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

My Kona Haole is Deda Zero Replica steel and rides flawlessly.


----------



## ballybee (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree with the comment about quick handling, but it's not twitchy. It does have an integrated seatpost (good and bad) and a tapered head tube (good in my view, particularly in larges sizes).


----------

